# [DraftExpress] Houston and Atlanta close to Deal?



## J Blaze (Jun 21, 2004)

http://www.draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=13744

Houston and Atlanta may be close to swapping picks with Houston also giving up Luther Head. This deal seems to be contingent on Brandon Roy being available to select with the 5th pick by Atlanta and Shelden Williams being available for Houston to draft with the 8th slot. Gay may be taken by Houston if Roy is drafted earlier. Article posted to the top here.

As always, your comments are welcomed. Do you like this deal for Houston? Yeah? Why? No? Why, damnit!? Do you believe Roy will fit into what Houston is going to do next season? Post your opinion here!


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

If we can't get Roy or Gay at the eighth spot then I hope this deal goes down.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

lol..first we was all talkin' bout getting Brewer...now everything has taken a sudden turn for the best..hopefully:gopray:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

No! Atlanta's not gonna get any Head on draft day!!


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

I thought Houston liked Head. What happened?

They are going Gay, instead?


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Head doesn't have much upside if you ask me. He's a poor defender prone to fouling every chance he gets. Too small. Shot fell off as the season progressed.

But it's risky if you're not at least 90% sure Gay is gonna be a starter in this league ...


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Am I the only immature poster on the rockets board or is it just hilarious to read a bunch of posts about GAY HEAD?

LOL!


> No! Atlanta's not gonna get any Head on draft day!!


That's because the rockets are all about being GAY!


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

Rockets Seem to want Gay or Roy

They are willing to give Head for Gay


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

This one is probably true. Head will be an average player.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

man i hate this trade
lmao at everyones commments about gay and head :biggrin:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Luther doesnt deserve to rot in Atlanta :curse:


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

It would be worth it for Houston to give Head to the Hawks in order to get Gay or Roy. I see Gay and Roy as stars at the next level while Head will be nothing more than a punch off the bench.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Is it possible that Atlanta would take Howard instead of Head? I really like Luther.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

HayesFan said:


> Is it possible that Atlanta would take Howard instead of Head? I really like Luther.


Maybe, but I doubt it since the Hawks already have a finesse big man in Marvin Williams and they're banking this trade on bringing Sheldon Williams in at the eight spot. Atlanta has plenty of big perimeter players but would like a smaller, quicker player like Head which is why they'd ask for him.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

jworth said:


> Maybe, but I doubt it since the Hawks already have a finesse big man in Marvin Williams and they're banking this trade on bringing Sheldon Williams in at the eight spot. Atlanta has plenty of big perimeter players but would like a smaller, quicker player like Head which is why they'd ask for him.


They could still trade for Howard if they felt the need for a veteran in their frontcourt.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> Luther doesnt deserve to rot in Atlanta :curse:


atlanta would be great for him financially, he could get bigger numbers and get a good deal when his rookie deals up


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

cornholio said:


> They could still trade for Howard if they felt the need for a veteran in their frontcourt.


It would definitely be nice if that's what they want since it would be a bargain for us.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

jworth said:


> It would definitely be nice if that's what they want since it would be a bargain for us.


Stack on those TEs!

We would have close to 13 Mill in TEs if Juwan Howard is traded and can use it for our depth issues.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

I have 2 sources that I just can't figure out.
1. Head and #8 for #5.
2. Howard and #8 for #5.

That means those beautiful Hawks  want someone's name starts with H.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

The Hawks need to give up a player to us right? or we can use TE?
if we can get a 4 here, trade Howard.
if we get a swingman, trade Head.
But what's the point for getting a swingman if we are going to draft Roy/Gay?


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Let me make a big cake again.

Howard, Head, Swift, #8, future first rounder for Harrington and #5.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Nope, lose out too much depth in the front. not a good idea brother.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Dean the Master said:


> The Hawks need to give up a player to us right? or we can use TE?


They're under the cap, so they can take Howard's contract and we would get another TE.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

thx. But what are we, a big TEs collector? we better use them somehow...


----------



## Fairsportsfan (Aug 10, 2005)

I was just on the chicago fourm and they are talking about that Duhon and 16# for Boston's 7# trade. And many want to draft roy at 2 and Thomas 7 which would not allow the hawks to draft roy and kill the chances of the rockets getting roy. I doubt that happans since many believe that Aldrigde will be the 1st or 2nd pick and Bargani will must likely be the first. But if Aldrigde is pick first all hell could break out, since the bulls could pick roy at 2. Just giving u guys a heads up, i hope the bulls don't pick roy.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

TManiAC said:


> Stack on those TEs!
> 
> We would have close to 13 Mill in TEs if Juwan Howard is traded and can use it for our depth issues.


What determines our T.E.'s?


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Gotham2krazy said:


> What determines our T.E.'s?



Its the difference in salaries in any given trade. If we trade JHo to Atlanta (who can absorb his entire contract) it gives us a credit ($6.4 for JHo) to either use in another trade or we can let it expire and take that amount off of our team salary.

For example (only as an example), we can trade a future 1st and our TE ($6.4 Mill) for Antonio McDyess ($5.9 Mill) and Jason Maxiell ($0.9 Mill). Basically, our 1st rounder is traded for Jason Maxiell on the condition that Antonio McDyess is traded to us for our TE. Detroit, in turn, receives a $0.9 Mill TE for the difference in the Maxiell for pick trade.

Its important to remember that a TE can only be traded by itself and not with another player, in combination with other TE, or any other exemptions. This means we cannot combine all our TEs ($4.6 Mill; $1.7 Mill -- and $6.4 if Juwan is traded to Atlanta).


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Starting the rumor, what if we get Antonio McDyess...


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Dean the Master said:


> Starting the rumor, what if we get Antonio McDyess...


Joe Dumars should think about it if he wants to keep Billups and Ben Wallace around long-term. Dice played all 82 games last season and had some good numbers as a backup. I would consider sending Detroit this years 2nd and TE for Dice. IMHO hes not worth a 07 1st rounder.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

What if Thomas or Roy is available at 5, but S Williams is not available at 8? (Bulls or Celtics pick him at 7)

The deal won't be done, right?


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Ballscientist said:


> What if Thomas or Roy is available at 5, but S Williams is not available at 8? (Bulls or Celtics pick him at 7)
> 
> The deal won't be done, right?


We'll just have to swap picks before that happens :biggrin:


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> Luther doesnt deserve to rot in Atlanta :curse:


i agree.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

CD said Rockets will know the result on Tuesday.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

CD also said that they would maybe know it by Wednesday.


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

I Start Fires said:


> i agree.


IMO its a no-brainer to give up Luther for the chance to get Brandon Roy/Rudy Gay. Its the Tmac vs Stevie Francis scenario, Francis is good but Tracy is better. You always try to get the better players. Luther is a decent combo guard but he isn't gonna get that much better than he already is??? Our window for rings with this core is not open for much longer than 3-4 yrs (Tmac/Yao/Swift/Alston) all are in their 20s but we only have so much time. Personally I like Lu but he didn't "distinguish" himself from DWes this yr... I had hoped he be more of a consistent spot-up shooter, but his shot left him after the Allstar break. I think that did him in, with his lack of size he couldn't afford to not shoot well.
Personally I would never leave myself under the mercy of Stromiles' play at PF, so even with the TEs I still wouldn't move Howard/Hayes since Swift is so listless def/ball IQ. I like the idea of getting a dynamic swingman, that changes the whole aspect of our team. It takes pressure of Rafer and Tracy to create, and gives Yao a true shooter/penatrator to kick it out to. Can you imagine having a team with this lineup:
Rafer/MJames
Brandon Roy/Bogans
Yao/Swift
That team would be off the chain - could really compete defensively and consistently score, and have some versatility in the playoffs. I really hope the deal with Atlanta gets done for Head/Swift or any other garbage players we've got. But I DO NOT want to send Howard, frankly he's the best PF we've got hands down. Luther is only a bench guy, Roy or Gay or even Morrison is a legit starter, a legit prospect for a 3rd scorer/baller.


----------



## J Blaze (Jun 21, 2004)

debarge said:


> IMO its a no-brainer to give up Luther for the chance to get Brandon Roy/Rudy Gay. Its the Tmac vs Stevie Francis scenario, Francis is good but Tracy is better. You always try to get the better players. Luther is a decent combo guard but he isn't gonna get that much better than he already is??? Our window for rings with this core is not open for much longer than 3-4 yrs (Tmac/Yao/Swift/Alston) all are in their 20s but we only have so much time. Personally I like Lu but he didn't "distinguish" himself from DWes this yr... I had hoped he be more of a consistent spot-up shooter, but his shot left him after the Allstar break. I think that did him in, with his lack of size he couldn't afford to not shoot well.
> Personally I would never leave myself under the mercy of Stromiles' play at PF, so even with the TEs I still wouldn't move Howard/Hayes since Swift is so listless def/ball IQ. I like the idea of getting a dynamic swingman, that changes the whole aspect of our team. It takes pressure of Rafer and Tracy to create, and gives Yao a true shooter/penatrator to kick it out to. Can you imagine having a team with this lineup:
> Rafer/MJames
> Brandon Roy/Bogans
> ...


Exactly. Head would be gone instantly if we can get Roy or even Gay. It is seriously a no-brainer. (Yeah, I basicly reiterated everything he said)


----------



## Scipio (Feb 18, 2004)

Atlanta doesn't want or need Howard for goodness sake. If you would make a trade including Howard you'd have to give as something more than #8 pick to go with it. Old PF with a fat contract is pretty much the last thing we need.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

J Blaze said:


> (Yeah, I basicly reiterated everything he said)


She... everything she said :biggrin:

I like the potential of Head better than the reality of Howard though. Howard had exactly one standout game this year (that I can remember - I could be wrong as I didn't start watching until Chuck got here) to me that doesn't scream a "great" power forward. Especially with the huge opportunity he had to step up with Yao and Tracy out. Plus, how many years does Howard have left? Head imho was successful in his first season and has the potential to be more than people expect. He has some things he needs to work on in the off season, but overall he will be an asset to the team in the long run.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Scipio said:


> Atlanta doesn't want or need Howard for goodness sake. If you would make a trade including Howard you'd have to give as something more than #8 pick to go with it. Old PF with a fat contract is pretty much the last thing we need.


That was what I was wondering! I figured that was probably the case... that Howard isn't much of a bargaining chip no matter where we go with him.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

Roys slashing and ability to find players open is exactly what we need on this team


----------

